# Cool Cars . . .



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2013)

There's no end to cool cars we'd want to own if we could all be Jay Leno for a day, but some of my favorites are from the art deco period. Love many of the 50's 60's 70's but lots of cool cars from the 30's . . .


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2013)

Great cars- another museum for cars is in Reno. They also have a great gun museum. 
My favorites are also the Deco style........


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2013)

My dream car changes depending on the positions of one or more planets but most of them remain in the top 5 somewhere no matter if they are at the top or in the #5 slot. Right now the 1951 Buick Le Sabre concept car is getting most of my love. This thing is just way too cool for its day which I guess is why it never "took off" even though it was an obvious knock-off of the then budding age of jet powered aviation. My parents bought a new Le Sabre in 1977 and I hated that thing. Ugly as all get out. Now if they had bought a 26 year old Le Sabre CC in 1977 I would have stole it for sure.

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1951LeSabre2_zps71c6b5e3.jpg
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1951LeSabre3_zpsa7988e03.jpg
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1951LeSabre4_zpsf30afb60.jpg
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1951LeSabre1_zps51f78f73.jpg
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/1951LeSabre5_zpscadad3e3.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2013)

WOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! I had not seen that one. Very cool car- headlight reminds me of a Tucker. Dad bought a 59 Le Sabre convertible in fall of 59. white with a red interior. Looks kinda like the boats of the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2013)

I had a '73 LeSabre in apollo yellow. Glad that thing came back as a Reliant jointer.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2013)

I did not like what they did to the Le Sabre after about '68. But the '73 Centurion convertible now that was a head turner. Just about any convertible looks good though - you can salvage some butt ugly design by throwing a rag top on it.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

I just added another WANT ONE to my dream list. I'd opt fpr wheels versus track but some of you up north might find the tracks handy. We have snow coming in a few days so I might change my mind . . . .


----------



## kweinert (Nov 13, 2014)

Not exactly a car . . .

http://rockies.craigslist.org/rvs/4753481336.html


----------



## kweinert (Nov 13, 2014)

On a more serious note, if I ever had the disposable income to do so, I would like to once again own a 1970 IH pickup. It was the first vehicle that was mine and I really enjoyed driving it. It knew the way home from Kent State. There were several late nights in the architectural lab and I ended up in the driveway and don't recall the trip.






Not a thing about it is fancy, it's just the memories for me.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 13, 2014)

This one's pretty cool. But don't call it a car. A kitten dies every time you call my Jeep a car.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2014)

Leno has his favorite cool cars... @Tclem has his own list of favorites...



 



 




 



 

That's how Tony rolls!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

kweinert said:


> I would like to once again own a 1970 IH pickup.



Haha I owned a IH PU along the way early through mid 90s. I think it was a 70 also! I rarelt drove it because it was the roughest riding truck I ever owned made my 1 ton feel like a cadillac.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2014)

This is how @SENC rides

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kweinert (Nov 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Haha I owned a IH PU along the way early through mid 90s. I think it was a 70 also! I rarelt drove it because it was the roughest riding truck I ever owned made my 1 ton feel like a cadillac.



Well, it was about 40 years ago. They say that the memory is the first to go. At least I think that's what they say . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2014)

My Tony-powered buggy!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> My Tony-powered buggy!





That is classic Henry. 

Quit while you're ahead Tony!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2014)

No no Kevin. My point was he's a behind, not a head.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> No no Kevin. My point was he's a behind, not a head.





Watch out Bones it's Henry's turn to rule tonight!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't been to a ton of car museums, but this one's at the top of my list. Right near downtown in Seattle, the Lemay Museum is one of the coolest places I've ever seen - indoors anyway.

Museum site

They even have Fred Flintstone's ride


----------

